# Lake Erie - Reefs - 4.9.11 With Pics and Short Vid



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

Fished today with Corey, Rich and Roy. We jigged first thing in the morning and had our 16 by 9:30 or so. We left a few spots open as we wanted to leave some open room for trolling. We fun fished for abit and ended up pulling around 24 fish or so. Both hair jigs and Gale Force Tackle blade baits were working. Captain Awesome and Reverse Muffin seem to be hot. 

Here is a pic of a fish with the Captain Awesome Pattern;









We then busted out the big sticks and decided to troll for abit. We ran to the NE edge of cone and marked some fish, but decided to run to C-Can - it was a waste land of nothing so we back to the NE edge of cone. It was game on then. We ended up boating 21 fish with 6 or 7 FO's (one is in debate). The biggest with 31.5 and 10.6lbs. Most were spawned out females and all but one went back unharmed. Best baits were DDHJ12 in clown back 20 - 40, and 800's in pink lemonade and cranberry crusher back 41. A really good day. I only wish the wind wasnt supposed to blow. Through the course of the day the fish moved from the NW corner of cone to the NW corner of pickerel. They were on the move for sure. They were also very hungry. 

Here is video of some of the action;






Here is a pic of the two fish that were in the video - one of the FO's









Here is Roy with a spawned out 28.25









And here I am with the big one of the day - 31.5 and 10.6lbs









Overall and great day on the water.

JD


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow congrats on an awesome day. Hope to get into them like that next weekend when we're up.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

We fished the same area and had great results as well.


----------



## weedsnager (Mar 26, 2011)

who sells the Gale Force Tackle blade baits ?


----------



## 926bill (Aug 15, 2009)

Great report guys, the best one of the year. Thanks for the pics and video,great stuff. 

BC


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

weedsnager said:


> who sells the Gale Force Tackle blade baits ?



Just copy & paste in Google;

Great video,

Nik,


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Great way to document what sounds like a great day. Thanks for the report, the pics and video. Good stuff!


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

Great post - looking forward to getting up there.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Great Post

And I just came in from changing out the stern drive, drive shaft and top gear.

Still dry docked


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

Good stuff guys! i have to get some of those blades off you or randy next weekend. i think i'm going to burn my cicadas.....what a PITA. we will be back up in my boat next weekend and it looks lik i may need to bring the trolling gear as well.


----------



## Hawkeye Mike (Sep 6, 2007)

Fished Saturday with The Optimist farther east than Real Naughty near D Can. The maiden voyage of the year. Got on the water at noon and fished about five hours. We pulled eight with three Fish O's. Reef Runners back 40 worked best at 1.2-1.3 mph on the GPS. Anything white was our best color.


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the pics, vid and story!


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

Great post guys! Looks like the "trolls" are coming out from under the bridge and making like tough on the gator nation. reelthrill likes this post 

Good Fishinig,

Capt. Tony Sambunjak
www.reelthrillcharters.net


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

Went back out jigging again today and got 14. Bite was slower the wind started to howl. Fished until around 10:00 or so and then called it a day.

Looking forward to next weekend if the weather holds up.

JD


----------



## pullbangloss (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey JD. Nice fish. I was with Ranger Dale on Saturday. Missed you guys today. We ended up back there first thing this morning. Had our limit by 8:40 am. Same program only majority where 15' to 30' back. 

A little bit better average for us. Around 7 lbs.

Hope to see you guys again soon.

Matt


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah, the guys wanted to jig this morning so we went with that. My other buddie was up there and had 9 by the time they called it quits.

JD


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for the report JD and others. We got a late start Sunday didn't set lines till around 12:30. First fish of the year was a bit over 30 inches. Got 6 of the 10 hookups in the boat. All spawned out fish. 40 to 50 back on Deep Huskys mostly Glass in different color patterns. Didn't have the bigger bags with me to slow down like you were. Pulled our fish at 1.5 to 1.7 with occasional surges over 2MPH. Pretty breezy out there. Pulled most fish between Cone and Big Pickeral and out to the North about 3/4 mile passes. Good afternoon out there Sunday talking to and fishing next to Sundance Hal. He was able to go slower and had more action I believe.
Steve


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Wasn't it pretty snotty yesterday afternoon?

I would have loved to get out and do the jig n troll thing but didn't make it.
I had to revert to fishing inland for crappie and bass. Pretty but windy day.


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

MDBuckeye said:


> Wasn't it pretty snotty yesterday afternoon?
> 
> I would have loved to get out and do the jig n troll thing but didn't make it.
> I had to revert to fishing inland for crappie and bass. Pretty but windy day.


It was pretty breezy for sure but not really that bad. The pic showing the lake was a bit after 12:30. It picked up pretty good after 4PM and the ride back to Catawba was fun - tightly spaced steep 3 footers is all.
Steve


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Steve,
do you use those crumpled up beer cans to provide air circulation space between the fish? 
nice job!!!!!


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

boatnut said:


> Steve,
> do you use those crumpled up beer cans to provide air circulation space between the fish?
> nice job!!!!!


My guys tell me they are "pre-marinating" the fish. 

Steve, glad you got into them. Tightly spaced 3's in fun in the 23T I bet!! Get her up on top and just ride over em!

JD


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

looks great i cant wait to get there


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Great job as usual JD and crew.ARe you guys comint to the fest this weekend?:T:T:T:T:B:B:B


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

I am not sure yet, depends on a tourney on Sat. But we would like to.

JD


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Those are some nice walleye. Good job on that 31.5! That is one nice walleye!:B


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Ridiculous!awesome job guys!and great photos and vid!!!!!


----------

